# Swinging it the most fun Exercise!



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

Get your head out of the gutter - I meant ON SWING SETS!

It helped me huuuuge after some very dark times.

Good music on the headphones plus swinging as high as you can = HAPPINESS!!!

Plus you can work up quite the sweat...

STILL not talking about couples who bang. SWING SETS!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## ayr0n (Aug 7, 2014)

When me n my girl started swinging heavy we both got 6 packs. Lotta work tht swinging is...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol. Not got anything to add really, just lol


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>


Found this little gem from the recommended videos after watching yours:





Start at 2:26 for the featured event


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

Swinging is good for making you feel alive again.
I mean fucking.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> When me n my girl started swinging heavy we both got 6 packs. Lotta work tht swinging is...


This sounds like the chicken and the egg conundrum...

Did you get a 6 pack BEFORE you starting swinging, hence the sharesies? Or did you get a six-pack FROM swinging - hence how popular you kids must be in the circle...

(winnking emoticon)


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 7, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> This sounds like the chicken and the egg conundrum...
> 
> Did you get a 6 pack BEFORE you starting swinging, hence the sharesies? Or did you get a six-pack FROM swinging - hence how popular you kids must be in the circle...
> 
> (winnking emoticon)


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

Sex swing would clearly be the next jump from here...

Anyone done THAT?

Sounds like fun - don't know how you would get any traction though, unless there was a foot stool or you were near a wall. 

Fucking on a sex swing seems like it would be as hard as trying to SWING on a regular old swing set, just over water! 

It's very hard to build up momentum on a swing without something to push off from. 

Try it sometime - you WILL look super retarded.


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 7, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Sex swing would clearly be the next jump from here...
> 
> Anyone done THAT?
> 
> ...









When the futon doesn't cut it anymore...graduate to a sex swing. Sick of standing? Get a sex swing. Does your wife look better from behind? Sex swing.


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

I have horse sturrops can attatch to most anything for traction


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> When the futon doesn't cut it anymore...graduate to a sex swing. Sick of standing? Get a sex swing. Does your wife look better from behind? Sex swing.


OH - I thought they looked different...

Intermesting...


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 7, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> This sounds like the chicken and the egg conundrum...


I'm still guessing it was the ....uh.....rooster that came first.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

Me & My friend said:


> I'm still guessing it was the ....uh.....rooster that came first.


 
Looks like an early riser...


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 7, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3223424
> Looks like an early riser...


As usual...... its up & ready to go before I am.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

Me & My friend said:


> As usual...... its up & ready to go before I am.


Bahahahaha. 

Morning wood = lazy boner.


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 7, 2014)

Me & My friend said:


> I'm still guessing it was the ....uh.....rooster that came first.


Not in my house


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Not in my house


I like you!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> When the futon doesn't cut it anymore...graduate to a sex swing. Sick of standing? Get a sex swing. Does your wife look better from behind? Sex swing.


Now we're talking, I thought this was what the whole thread was about when I clicked on it


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 7, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Not in my house


My rooster can COCK A DOODLE DOO!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Now we're talking, I thought this was what the whole thread was about when I clicked on it


Oh -I was 100% sure it would go there....and I'm NOT butt-hurt about it! 

I stand by my original point though. Swinging on a swing set for excercise or just for happiness is the fucking tits!

I'm starting to think making sweet sweet love on a sex swing might be a close second...

Looks like me and the boyf might have some shoppin to do...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 7, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh -I was 100% sure it would go there....and I'm NOT butt-hurt about it!
> 
> I stand by my original point though. Swinging on a swing set for excercise or just for happiness is the fucking tits!
> 
> ...


lol, if you have to tell your bf to buy one, you need a more creative bf - lmao Give him the benefit of the doubt though, maybe he already has one in storage and just hadn't assembled it yet?


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 7, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I like you!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

GroErr said:


> lol, if you have to tell your bf to buy one, you need a more creative bf - lmao Give him the benefit of the doubt though, maybe he already has one in storage and just hadn't assembled it yet?


Oh, we don't NEED one. He's honestly the best sexy times I have ever had....

And I was a HUGE whore - so that's saying something. 

Not for money though...just always liked the sexy times and always HATED having a boyfriend...


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 7, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh, we don't NEED one. He's honestly the best sexy times I have ever had....
> 
> And I was a HUGE whore - so that's saying something.
> 
> Not for money though...just always liked the sexy times and always HATED having a boyfriend...


Lmao so open n blunt... Too bad I wasn't a huge whore. Think I missed out on a lot of 'sexy times'. Been with the same girl for 7 years n I'm only 22


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Lmao so open n blunt... Too bad I wasn't a huge whore. Think I missed out on a lot of 'sexy times'. Been with the same girl for 7 years n I'm only 22


You were with Jesus before her? 

Good on ya one ladi! I just didn't meet my other until later in life.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Lmao so open n blunt... Too bad I wasn't a huge whore. Think I missed out on a lot of 'sexy times'. Been with the same girl for 7 years n I'm only 22


I'm 32. Bluntness comes with age. 

Oh...and I'm crazy as sheeeeet.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 7, 2014)

Haaaa I'm older n crazier than all you mofos.

where the hoe-a-thon at?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Haaaa I'm older n crazier than all you mofos.
> 
> where the hoe-a-thon at?


KCCO. check there first...


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 8, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You were with Jesus before her?
> 
> Good on ya one ladi! I just didn't meet my other until later in life.


Only if Jesus is short for a couple hoodrats, a few junkies, 1 chicken head and Mary Jane.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Only if Jesus is short for a couple hoodrats, a few junkies, 1 chicken head and Mary Jane.


I like you more and more everyday! hahahaha


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


>


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

Cat + sex swing = @Growan , something, something....


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

Muah ha haaaaaaa...

Starting a heath thread about swinging turns to SEX SWING....it's alllll going according to my plaaaaaans....


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> View attachment 3224224 View attachment 3224225


bahahahahahahaha - you are good at INTERWEB!


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 8, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahaha - you are good at INTERWEB!


Interweb....Intercourse...Tomāto Tomäto


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> View attachment 3224231
> 
> 
> Interweb....Intercourse...Tomāto Tomäto


tomato, potato...


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 8, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> tomato, potato...


 hey geeks get it in too. U see that shit about prostitution in silicon valley ?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> hey geeks get it in too. U see that shit about prostitution in silicon valley ?


I'm Canadian...they don't tell US nothin....

hahahaha

Go oooooooooon.....


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 8, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I'm Canadian...they don't tell US nothin....
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Go oooooooooon.....


guess theres a bunch of high end prostitutes there tht cater to all the rich tech guys. Into all kinds of freaky shit too..I'll try to find a link


*here we go: http://money.cnn.com/2014/07/11/technology/silicon-valley-prostitution/


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> guess theres a bunch of high end prostitutes there tht cater to all the rich tech guys. Into all kinds of freaky shit too..I'll try to find a link
> 
> 
> *here we go: http://money.cnn.com/2014/07/11/technology/silicon-valley-prostitution/


Oh I don't need the link...I own the "wolf of wallstreet"


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> guess theres a bunch of high end prostitutes there tht cater to all the rich tech guys. Into all kinds of freaky shit too..I'll try to find a link
> 
> 
> *here we go: http://money.cnn.com/2014/07/11/technology/silicon-valley-prostitution/


Ok - watched it....

Sooooo many good ideas....

Too bad I would rather cut out my vagina than get paid for sex...

It's just a thing I have. I'm a PRUDE.


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 8, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Ok - watched it....
> 
> Sooooo many good ideas....
> 
> ...





ayr0n said:


>


Free Prude > Expensive Hooker


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Free Prude > Expensive Hooker


Oh - Im only free when single (not currently single)

And first you must successfully complete a series of tasks....EACH more diabolical than the next.....


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok I noticed this before, and I was just too embarrassed to say anything....but I meant to call the thread:

"Swinging IS the most fun excercise"

I'm a stupid jerk for JERKS....why do you always DO THIS??? big dummy!!! 

(as i continually slap myself in the head)


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 8, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh - Im only free when single (not currently single)
> 
> And first you must successfully complete a series of tasks....EACH more diabolical than the next.....


so getting into your pants is like getting into the crips or bloods


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> so getting into your pants is like getting into the crips or bloods


HARDER

If you murder anyone you are NOT invited...

It's like trying to see a DOUBLE RAINBOW...

It could happen, and it's awesome... But you can't plan for that shit...

I'm not gonna bother with the link. You know the interweb - I assume you know of the 2x rainbow....


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 8, 2014)

Lol nope that one is new to me.
Pics or it didn't happen..


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Lol nope that one is new to me.
> Pics or it didn't happen..







bahahahahah - I'm watching it too.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahah - I'm watching it too.


What does this MEAN?

[CRYING]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3223206
> 
> Get your head out of the gutter - I meant ON SWING SETS!
> 
> ...


Is that your hot sister on the swings with you? The one that like's american's?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is that your hot sister on the swings with you? The one that like's american's?


Nope = that's my SUPER HOT same-age friend. She's Halfsies Emerican! She's planting trees somewhere right now...


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 19, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Nope = that's my SUPER HOT same-age friend. She's Halfsies Emerican! She's planting trees somewhere right now...


weird i have a friend and shes off planting trees as well right now...( out west )


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 19, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> weird i have a friend and shes off planting trees as well right now...( out west )


I know QUITE a few - but only the old balls like me...

I was one...in the early two-thousands... 

We took horses to work and made our own soap.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 19, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I know QUITE a few - but only the old balls like me...
> 
> I was one...in the early two-thousands...
> 
> We took horses to work and made our own soap.


hippies!!!!


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 19, 2014)

fuckin allergies...im snotting all over myself today it sucks


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 19, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> fuckin allergies...im snotting all over myself today it sucks


Have allergies? TRY COCAINE!
 

Not really. I use something called AERIUS. It works for my nerdum.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 19, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Have allergies? TRY COCAINE!
> View attachment 3233265
> 
> Not really. I use something called AERIUS. It works for my nerdum.


i do cocaine ocassionally and it doesnt not help lol.

i went for a walk in the corn today tto check my ladies and im allergic to corn....and the corn is pollinating right now and i got it all over me and yeah...i wana rip my nose off its so itchy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Have allergies? TRY COCAINE!
> View attachment 3233265
> 
> Not really. I use something called AERIUS. It works for my nerdum.


Well ...whats your sister doing? You ass looks good in that swing BTW ....LMFAO


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Did I just get off topic ....


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Did I just get off topic ....


no more off topic than my allergies lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

What if your allergic to yessie's hot sister?? Would that mean you could only holla at yessi'e?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 19, 2014)

Nope...BUT THIS:
 

what were we saying.....????


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What if your allergic to yessie's hot sister?? Would that mean you could only holla at yessi'e?


id holla at both of them...with my dddddeeeeyuuuk

no jk yessica seems nice tho...honestly cant even see the oher girls face tho


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Wonder how many time's they Les out? Hey Jess! How many chick's a yr do ya do??


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wonder how many time's they Les out? Hey Jess! How many chick's a yr do ya do??


 
You are on "to catch a predator" and I am only 16!!!!!!!!!

My peoples will be coming for you shortly...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3233282
> You are on "to catch a predator" and I am only 16!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My peoples will be coming for you shortly...


Whatever your one bad 16yr old ha!


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 19, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3233282
> You are on "to catch a predator" and I am only 16!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My peoples will be coming for you shortly...


lol that show is hilarious...i remember this guy trying to convince this girl to have relations with a cat....and its so creepy when the girl and male narrarator read the weird conversations about having sex in the creepy old man voice and little girl voice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

You ever bring other chicks to your parties Yess?? It's kinda awkward swimming through your field of Penis's


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You ever bring other chicks to your parties Yess?? It's kinda awkward swimming through your field of Penis's


Maybe we need to entice them here...with twirlie pictures...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Sex swing would clearly be the next jump from here...
> 
> Anyone done THAT?
> 
> ...




We can always try it together bby 


Lol jk thats kinda weird


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> We can always try it together bby
> 
> 
> Lol jk thats kinda weird


Why, do you want me to buy you beer or something?

bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> We can always try it together bby
> 
> 
> Lol jk thats kinda weird


You build the water swing set - and I will come...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Why, do you want me to buy you beer or something?
> 
> bahahahahahahaha





No lol

I want you to drive me to the local liquor mart

Keep the car running

Ill go in and put the mini bottles of liquor in my pants


Then ill go to the back and grab to expensive shit and bolt out the door

Jump in the car and drive off lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> No lol
> 
> I want you to drive me to the local liquor mart
> 
> ...


I don't steal!

Except young men's anal virginities...

How old are you again...what was that? 18?????
 

Giggidy.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

Ooooh - playgrounds in general are just GOOD TIMES!!!
 
Just be careful when you choose to go. Don't want to set off an AMBER alert.


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 22, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I don't steal!
> 
> Except young men's anal virginities...
> 
> Giggidy.


Fuck I knew it. Guess I'll have to look for a different double rainbow lmao


----------



## mrgreengrower (Aug 22, 2014)

Yea thats funny i love to swing too but most the time my wife doesnt like to,  she says the wind blows her hair way too much. id go swing with you if you need some company, i love when the wind blows in my hair


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

mrgreengrower said:


> Yea thats funny i love to swing too but most the time my wife doesnt like to,  she says the wind blows her hair way too much. id go swing with you if you need some company, i love when the wind blows in my hair


Problem solved...


----------



## mrgreengrower (Aug 22, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Problem solved...
> View attachment 3235587


 So all your saying i have to do is hold her pony tail while where swinging yea i could do that.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

mrgreengrower said:


> So all your saying i have to do is hold her pony tail while where swinging yea i could do that.


I am not the one who complained of hair in my face...you could probably hold your GF's pony though...

Unless she sucks - and not in the good way. If so - GET ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2014)

charface said:


> Swinging is good for making you feel alive again.
> I mean fucking.


So is jump rope..you can lose so much weight and never feel like you're exercising.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 30, 2014)

@Yessica... 

Swinging is fun. be it on a swing or a swinger....


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 30, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> So is jump rope..you can lose so much weight and never feel like you're exercising.


I have ALWAYS been so jealous of this ability! It looks like so much fun. And all the great athletes seem to do it!

Alas, terrible hand-eye coordination seems to translate to jump rope. I end up stepping on the top with my feet of whipping myself in the face or side most of the time. hahaha


----------



## charface (Aug 30, 2014)

Here is something for you to do.
Even if you arent good at jumping rope it will still work.

Do three rounds

Round 1
Jump rope as fast as you can for 3 min
break 15-30sec (15 is best

Round two
Jump fast as you can
three minutes
15 sec break

Round three 
same as others.

That is how we used to start our mma class.
from there we just kept doing insane shit like that so when sparring started you had to use clean technique because
you were exhausted.

I fucking hate jump ropes but i kept mine as a reminder.
to stop signing myself up for pain. Lol


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 30, 2014)

*ME:* Dad......can I Have a swing set?
*Dad:* Sure son...Though you'd never ask.





Still have it & My friends still indulge sometimes..... but now they always make sure they take extra precautions so that no body gets hurt.






It really is a great workout in more than one way. 
Swinging is fun but connecting is even better 
Hey, It's not good to keep things all bottled up.....right?


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 21, 2014)

charface said:


> Here is something for you to do.
> Even if you arent good at jumping rope it will still work.
> 
> Do three rounds
> ...


I can't get past round 1. 

3 mins of jump rope for me is 5 seconds of rope jumping, then whipping myself in the face or feet with the rope. Then 15 seconds of recovery, repeat. 
I'm better at skipping in place with a phantom rope. Less painful...


----------



## charface (Sep 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I can't get past round 1.
> 
> 3 mins of jump rope for me is 5 seconds of rope jumping, then whipping myself in the face or feet with the rope. Then 15 seconds of recovery, repeat.
> I'm better at skipping in place with a phantom rope. Less painful...


Lol. 
I never jumped rope as a kid so i gotts say im awkward as shit with it. When ya fuck up its a great excuse for a micro break.
not sure which actually takes more energy.. keeping the rope in motion or restarting.
Fuck that rope is all I know for sure.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 21, 2014)

charface said:


> Lol.
> I never jumped rope as a kid so i gotts say im awkward as shit with it. When ya fuck up its a great excuse for a micro break.
> not sure which actually takes more energy.. keeping the rope in motion or restarting.
> Fuck that rope is all I know for sure.


Swinging: 1
Jump-rope-of-pain: 0


----------



## butterbudface (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know, I get nauseous when I get on a swing or one of those going around things. (spinning round thing in parks)


----------



## WHATFG (Oct 30, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3223206
> 
> Get your head out of the gutter - I meant ON SWING SETS!
> 
> ...


When I get stressed or me and the spouse are scrappin...I head to the park and swing like a son of a bitch! And absolutely with headphones cranked to the max!


----------



## jamesroy990 (Nov 4, 2014)

* Swinging is the most fun Exercise for fitness. Swing set fitness is an old trend from back when kids had recess and playground equipment like swings. So it is very well.

*


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 13, 2016)

Theres alot of nut swingin around here


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 13, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Theres alot of nut swingin around here


Hahahah 

Love!!


----------

